# Netzwerk > Linux in heterogenen Netzen >  sambadienst einrichten

## mayas

hallo leute
so ich bin neu hier und begrüsse mal alle die schon längere zeit dieses forum gebrauchen. meine frage ist wie im betreff schon beschrieben: wie starte ich den sambadienst so ein das es nach jedem bootvorgang den samba sofort mitstartet sambaversion habe ich samba2.2.3a-64
danke und gruss
mayas  :Smilie:

----------


## zipo

Welche Linux version ???

----------


## mayas

hi zipo
suse linux 8.0 und samba2.2.3a-64
gruss
mayas

----------


## MrIch

das hatten wir schon etliche Male... (bitte für die Folge erst Suchfunktion benutzen)

http://sdb.suse.de/de/sdb/html/start_foo80.html

----------


## mayas

hallo MrIch
hat prima geklappt danke für deine hilfe
gruss
mayas

----------


## MrIch

kein Problem, ...

----------

